# Crystal Red Bee Shrimp breeding for quality?



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

jojoecute n mossman u have great crs there , main look pale comparing to your crs. if im breeding them - could i get better quality (after culling) or i damed to have lower grade shrimps if the parents are from lower grade?


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

I am keeping my answer short as I know this is out of topic, or better still, mod, plese move the related posts to somewhere relavant.

mor,

I base on your desciption of "pale" and the mentioning of imported from a Singapore farm in another forum, I guess yours in range of Grade B and C. The chance of breeding SS grade like mine from B and C would need many generations of selective breedings and large quantity of offsprings. How many generations and how fast you will get SS? I would say the answer is in the genes of your current stock. If they are offsprings of C and B, you are a step further from if they are offsprings of A and B. If you want to reach jojoecute's S grade, you are a step closer compare to reach SS.


----------

